
The Man Who Makes More Money Showering Than You Do Per Year - DanielRibeiro
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2011/01/31/the-man-who-makes-more-money-showering-than-you-do.aspx
======
veb
"The hedge fund manager pulled in a personal payday of $5 billion. This comes
after his 2009 pay of $2.3 billion, $2 billion in 2008, and $3.7 billion in
2007."

I'm speechless.

